# Geforce 5600XT and Coolbits

## gonzodaruler

Hello....

I've installed the new Nvidia-driver and want now try Coolbits on my NV31

I enabled Coolbits in my xorg.conf but nvidia-settings (extracted from the binary-driver) does

not show me the new configuration. Anyone any idea?

Here my xorg.conf

```

Section "Files"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/URW"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/PEX"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/Type1"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin7/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/baekmuk:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/japanese:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/kwintv"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/uni:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/Type1"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/sgi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/xtest"

  FontPath     "/opt/kde3/share/fonts"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS0"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS1"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS2"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS3"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS4"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS5"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS6"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS7"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS8"

  InputDevices "/dev/psaux"

  InputDevices "/dev/logibm"

  InputDevices "/dev/sunmouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/atibm"

  InputDevices "/dev/amigamouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/atarimouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/inportbm"

  InputDevices "/dev/gpmdata"

  InputDevices "/dev/mouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/usbmouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/adbmouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/input/mice"

  InputDevices "/dev/input/event0"

  InputDevices "/dev/pointer0"

  InputDevices "/dev/pointer1"

  InputDevices "/dev/pointer2"

  InputDevices "/dev/pointer3"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

  Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail"

  Option       "RandR" "on"

EndSection

Section "Module"

  Load         "dbe"

  Load         "type1"

  Load         "freetype"

  Load         "extmod"

  Load         "glx"

  Load         "v4l"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "kbd"

  Identifier   "Keyboard[0]"

  Option       "Protocol" "Standard"

  Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

  Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

  Option       "XkbRules" "xfree86"

  Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "mouse"

  Identifier   "Mouse[1]"

  Option       "Buttons" "10"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

  Option       "Name" "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse"

  Option       "Protocol" "explorerps/2"

  Option       "Vendor" "Sysp"

  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Option       "CalcAlgorithm" "CheckDesktopGeometry"

  DisplaySize  320 240

  HorizSync    28-96

  Identifier   "Monitor[0]"

  ModelName    "210P(T)"

  Option       "DPMS"

  VendorName   "SAMTRON"

  VertRefresh  50-160

  UseModes     "Modes[0]"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

  Identifier   "Modes[0]"

  Modeline      "1280x1024" 105.15 1280 1360 1496 1712 1024 1025 1028 1059

  Modeline      "1280x1024" 125.14 1280 1368 1504 1728 1024 1025 1028 1065

  Modeline      "1280x1024" 145.69 1280 1376 1512 1744 1024 1025 1028 1071

  Modeline      "1280x1024" 165.29 1280 1376 1512 1744 1024 1025 1028 1077

  Modeline      "640x480" 23.06 640 656 720 800 480 481 484 497

  Modeline      "640x480" 27.74 640 664 728 816 480 481 484 500

  Modeline      "640x480" 32.64 640 672 736 832 480 481 484 503

  Modeline      "640x480" 36.97 640 672 736 832 480 481 484 505

  Modeline      "640x480" 42.22 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 508

  Modeline      "640x480" 46.80 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 511

  Modeline      "640x480" 51.43 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 514

  Modeline      "640x480" 57.18 640 680 752 864 480 481 484 517

  Modeline      "640x480" 62.12 640 680 752 864 480 481 484 521

  Modeline      "1024x768" 61.89 1024 1080 1184 1344 768 769 772 794

  Modeline      "1024x768" 73.89 1024 1080 1192 1360 768 769 772 799

  Modeline      "1024x768" 86.18 1024 1088 1200 1376 768 769 772 803

  Modeline      "1024x768" 97.84 1024 1088 1200 1376 768 769 772 808

  Modeline      "1024x768" 110.91 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 813

  Modeline      "1024x768" 122.97 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 818

  Modeline      "1024x768" 131.43 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 821

  Modeline      "800x600" 36.88 800 832 912 1024 600 601 604 621

  Modeline      "800x600" 44.13 800 840 920 1040 600 601 604 624

  Modeline      "800x600" 51.73 800 840 928 1056 600 601 604 628

  Modeline      "800x600" 58.73 800 840 928 1056 600 601 604 632

  Modeline      "800x600" 66.71 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 635

  Modeline      "800x600" 73.98 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 639

  Modeline      "800x600" 82.55 800 856 944 1088 600 601 604 643

  Modeline      "800x600" 90.10 800 856 944 1088 600 601 604 647

  Modeline      "800x600" 97.59 800 856 944 1088 600 601 604 650

  Modeline      "768x576" 33.74 768 792 872 976 576 577 580 596

  Modeline      "768x576" 40.41 768 800 880 992 576 577 580 599

  Modeline      "768x576" 47.41 768 808 888 1008 576 577 580 603

  Modeline      "768x576" 53.75 768 808 888 1008 576 577 580 606

  Modeline      "768x576" 61.21 768 816 896 1024 576 577 580 610

  Modeline      "768x576" 67.79 768 816 896 1024 576 577 580 613

  Modeline      "768x576" 75.72 768 824 904 1040 576 577 580 617

  Modeline      "768x576" 82.67 768 824 904 1040 576 577 580 621

  Modeline      "768x576" 89.56 768 824 904 1040 576 577 580 624

  Modeline      "1280x1024" 108.0 1280 1328 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  DefaultDepth 24

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      15

    Modes      "1280x1024"

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      16

    Modes      "1280x1024"

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      24

    Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "768x576" "640x480"

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      32

    Modes      "640x480"

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      8

    Modes      "1280x1024"

  EndSubSection

  Device       "Device[0]"

  Identifier   "Screen[0]"

  Monitor      "Monitor[0]"

EndSection

Section "Device"

  BoardName    "GeForce 5600XT"

#  BusID        "1:0:0"

  Driver       "nvidia"

  Identifier   "Device[0]"

  Screen       0

  Option       "Rotate" "off"

  VendorName   "NVidia"

  Option       "Coolbits" "1"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier   "Layout[all]"

  InputDevice  "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"

  InputDevice  "Mouse[1]" "CorePointer"

  Option       "Clone" "off"

  Option       "Xinerama" "off"

  Screen       "Screen[0]"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group      "video"

    Mode       0660

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

EndSection

```

----------

## rusty

this might sounds stupid, but did you restart X?

----------

## gonzodaruler

yes, i removed the nvidia module, reinserted it and restarted X

----------

## Momo_CCCP

Same problem with a Ti4200. I thought it might be unsupported (otho, it works fine on my other box that sports a brand new 6200).

----------

## gonzodaruler

hm...very strange

It also works with the FX5900 XT of my friend  :Sad: 

----------

## Apopatos

What does this coolbits really do?

----------

## ferrarif5

Coolbits allows you to overclock your graphics card within nVidia-settings, here is a screeny of my nvidia-settings with coolbits enabled.

----------

## Apopatos

Gahh I didn't know that and always trying to use a 32 bit binary of nvclock from SuSE to my 64bit Gentoo  :Confused: 

Thank ya bro  :Smile: 

----------

## Apopatos

Hmmm... the  *Quote:*   

> Option "Coolbits" "1"

  didn't work for me... :Sad: 

Do I need to do something else?

Also, how did you get this Opengl/GLX Information option?

----------

## gonzodaruler

hi...there is a new driver...1.0-7667 lets try....please report if it works or not!

----------

## Apopatos

Unfortunately the new drivers are masked for AMD64. I installed them but then X doesn't start and complaints about no screens found and wrong BusID. I changed in xorg.conf the BusID from 1:0:0 to 2:0:0 and 0:0:0 with no luck...

----------

## gonzodaruler

coolbits does not wirk with the new drivers and my graphicccard.

Same like the old driver  :Sad: 

----------

## Mben

use nvclock instead

```

emerge nvclock

```

just edit /etc/conf.d/nvclock and start the init script

nvclock -s to give you the current speeds

----------

## gonzodaruler

nvclock says this:

NVClock v0.7

Info: Overclocking of GeforceFX hardware is not supported at the moment

Info: Overclocking of GeforceFX hardware is not supported at the moment

----------

## Mben

hmm, the nvclock website says it should work. i only have older hardware but have had no problems. it may be worth trying a build w/o portage. i dont know. take a look here:

http://www.linuxhardware.org/nvclock/

----------

## gaminggeek

same card here does nto wor :<

would be very nice cause this card is a bit on the slow side :<

----------

## electrofreak

works here with 7664 drivers and a GeForceFX 5700LE.

----------

## gonzodaruler

another question...do you use AGPGart or NVIDIA AGP?

----------

## electrofreak

 *gonzodaruler wrote:*   

> another question...do you use AGPGart or NVIDIA AGP?

 

I use it through the kernel. Plain default. Works fine for me.

----------

## gonzodaruler

hm..nwe driver (7676) is out but the same bug here!

----------

## gaminggeek

bumperty?

----------

## indirion

Whether Coolbits works or not depends not on the driver version, but on the nvidia-settings version. Try upgrading this first with the latest ~ version available.

----------

